
Is mass surveillance a thing in Star Trek? - wslh
http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/153211/is-mass-surveillance-a-thing-in-star-trek
======
fullshark
The enterprise clearly watches everyone. "Computer where is commander riker"
etc

~~~
qbrass
The Enterprise is a military vessel and isn't indicative of the level of
surveillance of anything but Starfleet ships and bases.

